
Apple collaborating with Amazon, Google, and Cingular on new iReader? - pg
http://scobleizer.com/2007/03/31/apple-collaborating-with-amazon-google-and-cingular-on-new-ireader/
======
JMiao
Aside from Scoble's sketchy imagery, I almost know that an Apple/Amazon deal
is highly unlikely.

And to think I was almost fooled. :-)

